# NEED INFO on good BBQ Festivals, Competitions or even BBQ Pits



## abejota88 (Jul 9, 2016)

Hey everyone, 

I dont really know if this is the best place to start this thread, but on late February/Early March 2017 i will be travelling to the states for a friends wedding.

We are great Smoking and BBQ enthusiasts and would love to be able to attend to some of these Festivals / Competitions.

The Wedding will be in the Detroit, MI Area, but are also planning for some Road Trip and we will be visiting places like, Chicago, Detroit, Canton Ohio, Pittsburgh.

So if any of you know about some Smoking Festival in the Area, or even good BBQ Pits that i can visit i would really appreciate the info.


----------

